# Neons think my betta is food!!!



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Not sure what to do, but Master Betta has been hiding all day so I tapped on the glass to get him to come out and his fins were shredded horribly! Then I found one of the neons start to EAT his fins!!! So I immediately took him out and put him in a salt bath, and he's going to stay the night in a small 5 gallon. Is there another kind of fish I can put him with that wont think he's food? 

If I put the 4 glow neons in my 20 (currently has 2 dwarf gouramis, 3 cory, and 4 pristella tetra, would it be over stocked?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I honestly think he'd be better off living by himself. I think he'd be happier.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd have to disagree. He seamed so much happier on day one swimming with the neons. He is sooo social! His color was much better, he was much more active. He truly looked happier. And I really dont want to have a 10 gallon with just one betta, kinda boring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't see how he could be happy with other fish nipping at him. I don't mean to sound rude by saying that.


----------



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

Your neon is a bully. My neons and betta get along fine together.
I agree with dramaqueen, your betta might enjoy the company, but not when they are nipping.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

New2Betas said:


> I'd have to disagree. He seamed so much happier on day one swimming with the neons. He is sooo social! His color was much better, he was much more active. He truly looked happier. *And I really dont want to have a 10 gallon with just one betta, kinda boring*.


:roll: Keeping fish is not only about entertainment. Your #1 priority should be the welfare of the fish. Neons should never be kept with bettas, tetras are notorious fin nippers. I've never seen a male betta that wasn't happy by himself (when proper husbandry was being practiced). If you want tank mates get corys, ADF, snails, or shrimp.. things that won't hurt your betta. Either that or leave him in his own tank.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Strange because all over this form I have read people suggesting neons. And I have herd that corys are bad to put with bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Corys are good tankmates for bettas. Probably because bettas are top dwellers and corys are bottom dwellers so they don't get in each others' way.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I've actually heard about an equal amount of stories involving neons nipping at bettas, bettas going after neons, or them being just fine together....its really just a hit and miss thing I think. Some times it works, sometimes it doesn't for whatever reason....

Corys are wonderful tank mates for bettas, like DQ said. The only risk with them is if your betta goes after them, they're adorable little things who couldn't hurt a betta even if they tried I don't think :lol:

Another option is to divide the tank and get one or two more bettas  Hehe, thats probably what I'd do.....

Though, a nice, planted 10 gallon with a single betta would look beautiful IMO. Not sure why you'd think that would be boring....bettas are some of the most entertaining animals I've ever kept


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

A 10 gallon really isn't that big so I don't think it would be "boring" to just have one happy Betta in it. Although I'm with Dragonfish and would probably divide it and get another fish 

Oh and corys are great tankmates for Bettas. My alpha girl nipped at them a few times but now everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I really wanted to get ghost shrimp for his tank, but maybe corys would be good. I'm not sure whats going on with these stupid glow neons. I'm going to call the LFS store in the AM to see if they will take them back! Now that they dont have the betta to pick on they are attacking eachother! All of them have chunks missing out of their fins and they didnt have any until I took Master Betta out. I was shocked to see them chasing eachother and nipping at eachother. I thought neons were supposed to be great community fish. Ugh!:evil:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How many glow neons do you have? Maybe you don't have enough of them.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm...."Glow Neons"? I've never heard of a 'glow neon' before.....are sure sure these are regular ol' Neon Tetras...?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep, been around forever. Instead of the blue and red stripe they have a bright orange stripe.


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Corys are great little bottom fish to put in with your betta. They stay out of the bettas way, they dont nip him and its gives your bettas some intereaction and somthing to watch. Bettas are very smart I love watching mine and they seem to watch everything that is going on in my room. Im actually looking into buying a few corys this week.​


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...Never seen or heard of them. Can't find them anywhere online either....I find the Glowlight Tetra, and the Neon Tetra, but not a 'Glow Neon Tetra'. Are you sure they aren't Glowlights? Can you get a picture?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They sound like glowlights to me.. the kind they sell those tanks with the blacklights for. I actually think I've heard them called Glow Neons before.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How many glow neons do you have? Maybe you don't have enough of them.


Wondering the same thing here. Tetras need to be in a school of al LEAST 6, the more the better. When kept in a small group they will try to blend in by schooling with other fish. Which, with unwilling participants results in chasing, harassment and nipping.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

There were only 4, as that was all the LFS had left. I took them back and got 6 ghost shrimp for now. Master Betta "sniffed" one but has has no interest since. They are too big for him to try and eat anyway. I still would like to add corys if I can. How many could I add if any?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

how big is your tank? Corys need to be in groups of at least 3 so you would need at least a 10 gallon tank


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Thats what I have, a 10 gallon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well then it should work. Just make sure your tank is fully cycled before adding them. Corys are very sensitive to water condtions. Also make sure your fully research their requirements before getting them.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I have 3 of them in my 20 gallon and they are doing great. So active!!!

My 10 gallon took 10 weeks to cycle (fish less cycle) and so far no problems. Master Betta loves it!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

So since the ghost shrimp are constantly hiding since my tank is well planted I got some corys like ya'll suggested. I got 4 pepper corrys and Master Betta seams to like them. He has "checked them out" but has not flared or nipped. He is still injurer from those stupid glow tetras (shredded fins, and a scale missing from near his eye) but I've been giving him salt baths and he seams fine.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aww poor master betta! what little stinkers.


----------



## bonfiliof (Feb 5, 2010)

My betta gets along great with his Cory tank mates. They play chase in the morning and then just chill the rest of the day. The other day the betta was sharing some Algae wafers with the Corys, it was funny as hell seeing him right in the middle of 6 Corys eating away.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Master Betta does the same thing, lol! Today he actually picked up the whole wafer in his mouth and swam away with it. It was so funny to see him carrying that huge wafer!


----------



## pixielou85 (Jan 9, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> :roll: Keeping fish is not only about entertainment. Your #1 priority should be the welfare of the fish. Neons should never be kept with bettas, tetras are notorious fin nippers. I've never seen a male betta that wasn't happy by himself (when proper husbandry was being practiced). If you want tank mates get corys, ADF, snails, or shrimp.. things that won't hurt your betta. Either that or leave him in his own tank.


 
My male betta is in a tank with neons and its fine now.
they were picking on him but the group had a rougue neon. once he was gone everything is harmonious


----------

